# Cable paralelo para impresora DB25 a DB25



## ninet (May 12, 2013)

Saludos:
La historia es que tengo una impresora de ticket (star sp200) que según  el manual, puede funcionar conectada a la interface serie o paralela. He intentado hacerla funcionar con un cable serie, procedente de un módem, pero no va, y quisiera hacerlo con un cable paralelo a través del puerto paralelo del ordenador, Los cables normales para las impresoras llevan en un extremo un DB25 macho que conecta al puerto del PC y un (creo que se llama así) centronic de 36 pin, que conecta a la impresora, pero esta impresora tiene un DB25 hembra, luego el calbe debería ser en ambos estremos DB25 macho. La cosa esta en que no se el orden de los cables, si es recto, osea el 1 con el 1, el 2 con el 2... o bien llevan algún otro orden. He mirado por internet, y he visto algún tipo de conexión pero es para la conexión de PC a PC. La que siempre aparece para PC-impresora hace referencia al los conectores estandar de 25 a 36 pines.
Alguien me podría orientar como van los cables para conectar al PC la Impresora a través de un cable paralelo DB25 a DB25. Gracias


----------



## capitanp (May 12, 2013)

es que tu DB25 hembra es un puerto serie...


----------



## ninet (May 12, 2013)

Saludos:
Pero la impresora puede funcionar según manual, conectada a un puerto serie o a un puerto paralelo.


----------



## miguelus (May 12, 2013)

Buenas noches ninet

El cable de Impresora DB25 se conecta Pin a Pin, en el lado del PC se conectará el conector Macho y en el lado de la Impresora el conector Hembra.
Estos cables los venden hechos no son caros.

Sal U2


----------



## capitanp (May 12, 2013)

ninet dijo:


> Saludos:
> Pero la impresora puede funcionar según manual, conectada a un puerto serie o a un puerto paralelo.



Si con la opción correspondiente, que es una placa aparte


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2013)

Cables serie hay dos docenas de tipos, averigua cual es. Básicamente hay cruzados y sin cruzar en las líneas TX y RX, luego hay unas cuantas combinaciones mas.


----------



## miguelus (May 13, 2013)

Buenos días ninet

En tu Post#1 solicitabas orientación para conectar la Impresora por el Puerto Paralelo mediante un cable BD25, en mi Post#4 quedó explicado como realizarlo.

Leyendo de nuevo tu Post#1 y los Post de distintos compañeros del foro, quiero aclarar una cuestión.

En tu Post#1 comentas que no ha sido posible hacer funcionar la Impresora con el cable de un Modem, esto es lógico ya que la comunicación entre un PC y una Impresora jamás podrá funcionar con un cable de un Modem ya que el protocolo es distinto.
Las Impresoras con comunicación serie, normalmente, el fabricante suministra el cable.

Por regla reneral podemos asumir la siguiente conexión...
Asumimos que el cable Serie es un DB25 (nunca vi una Impresora Serie con un DB9)

El PC transmite los datos por el Pin 2 (TX)
La Impresora los recibe por el Pin 3 (RX)
En El lado del PC puentearemos los Pines 4 y 5 (RTS y CTS)

El Pin común es el Pin 7 (GND)

Ahora el problema que nos podemos encontrar en este tipo de conexión  es que el PC transmita los datos a tal velocidad  que a la Impresora no le de tiempo a imprimir. Para resolver esta situación utilizaremos, el lado del PC, el Pin 6 (DSR), y en el lado de la Impresora lo conectaremos al Pin 19, en las Impresoras, normalmente, esta señal (Pin19) indica "Buffer lleno". Si esta señal está a nivel "0" indica que se ha llendo el Buffer, ante esta situación el PC deja de enviar datos a la Impresora. 

Si con esto último la Impresora no funciona no nos quedará más remedio que utilizar el cable original de esa Impresora.

Sal U2


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2013)

http://www.trash.net/~luethi/microchip/datasheets/pinout/pinout.html

http://www.cluefree.com/technical/pchardware/pccomponents/pcconnectors.htm

http://www.bcar.us/pinouts.htm

Aquí tienes diferentes enlaces a explicaciones referentes a conectores utilizados en PCs y las diferentes formas de conexión de cada uno de ellos.

Espero te sirvan.


----------



## miguelus (May 13, 2013)

mcrven dijo:


> http://www.trash.net/~luethi/microchip/datasheets/pinout/pinout.html
> 
> http://www.cluefree.com/technical/pchardware/pccomponents/pcconnectors.htm
> 
> ...





Muy buena aportación, el problema es que las Impresoras con comunicación serie no seguian los estandares RS232.

Sal U2


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Muy buena aportación, el problema es que las Impresoras con comunicación serie no seguian los estandares RS232.
> 
> Sal U2



Pues, hace mucho que no tengo impresora serial, pero las que tenía sí que funcionaban con el protocolo.

Revisa la data de la impresora y conéctala con las líneas que requiere, y a probar...


----------



## ninet (May 14, 2013)

Gracias a todos por vuestro interes.
He localizado un nuevo manual tecnico del fabricante, y parece que no es que la impresora se pueda conectar a los dos interface, sino que se fabricaba en dos versiones. La que yo tengo es para puerto serie. Lo que voy a hacer es comprobar las lineas de los cables según este manual, con los cables que tengo y asi asegurar que el conexionado esta correcto. Despues tocará ver porque no hace nada cuando la conecto al pc. He sacado el test de la impresora y lo impreme correctamente, por tanto creo que será algo de la configuración del puerto serie del PC.
Gracias de nuevo a todos por el interés mostrado.


----------



## Scooter (May 14, 2013)

En internet hay una herramienta sorprendente: ESTA QUE NADIE CONOCE (es un secreto) 

En los tres primeros enlaces sale, por orden:
Manual breve:
http://support.epostraders.co.uk/support-files/documents/22/xlw-SP200SeriesUserManual.pdf
Se puede configurar la velocidad y unas cuantas cosas mas.

Drivers:
http://www.starmicronics.com/supports/starlegacydrivers.aspx#SP200

Otro manual, en este si que está la conexión del puerto serie:
http://www.senseware.fi/tuki/manuaalit/star/SP200UM.PDF
Para empezar parece que la impresora no usa TXD cosa lógica, una impresora "no tiene nada que decir", así que solo tiene RXD para recibir  y algunas líneas mas para decir si está lista o no.
En la pag 88 están las conexiones.

_30" de google ahorran 10h de trabajo_ Gran refrán que acabo de inventarme.


----------



## mcrven (May 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> ..
> Para empezar parece que la impresora no usa TXD cosa lógica, una impresora "no tiene nada que decir", así que solo tiene RXD para recibir  y algunas líneas mas para decir si está lista o no.
> En la pag 88 están las conexiones.
> 
> _30" de google ahorran 10h de trabajo_ Gran refrán que acabo de inventarme.



También debe verificarse si el SO que utiliza tiene el driver para la impresora o para impresoras seriales o, este deberá conseguirse.


----------



## Scooter (May 14, 2013)

En el segundo enlace están los drivers


----------



## ninet (May 21, 2013)

Gracias a todos.
Finalmente he montado el cable según un manual técnico que encontre a última hora. 
Resumiendo.
Este modelo de impresora se fabrica con dos interfaces, para conexión serie y para conexión paralela.
Mi modelo con un subD25 es para conexión serie, que he conexionado según el manual técnico del fabricante, 5 hilo si se conecta al subD9 del pc o 6 si se hace a un subD25.
Driver utilizado: Generic text only.
Conexión puerto COM1, configurado el puerto como: 
* Bits por segundo 9600
* Bits de datos              8
* Paridad                  impar
* Bits de parada            1
* Control de flujo    Hardware
* Papel contínuo standart Americano.

De momento imprime bien con la salvedad de las vocales acentuadas.

Gracias y creo que de momento se puede considerar solucionado el tema.


----------



## mcrven (May 21, 2013)

ninet dijo:


> ...
> 
> *De momento imprime bien con la salvedad de las vocales acentuadas.*
> 
> Gracias y creo que de momento se puede considerar solucionado el tema.



Las vocales acentuadas no existen en la tabla de caracteres de la impresora. Para poderlas representar, la impresora debería estar dotada con el sistema de volcado por mapa de bits. Verifica en el manual de la misma si esta propiedad existe.


----------

